

MyGameMug categorizes and matches gamers - wumi
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/05/mygamemug-categorizes-and-matches-gamers/

======
dominik
Seems like a social enabled rehash of the old Bartle test.

It's also really annoying it forces you to try to register before you can do
anything. I gave a fake e-mail and fake name to registration and then it told
me I could take the test, though it had sent a confirmation to my fake
e-mail... Strange.

I took the test and the results seemed a bit off, however... some of the
questions were strange as well.

------
Harkins
The site doesn't show me anything about how it works when I visit the
homepage. There's some vague promises, but not even a screenshot of a profile
or a forum. What do I get for trusting you with personal info?

~~~
Frocer
Sorry, we have not included a tour of the site yet... we were rushing to get
the product out the door (we are big fans of release early, release often), so
we haven't had the chance to.

We do have a "screencast" that hopefully answers some of your concerns:
<http://www.vimeo.com/1448309/>

------
Frocer
Hi guys, I am one of the founders of MyGameMug. We would love your most
critical feedback and suggestions!

Thanks in advance!

